

Ideas For Your Next Startup - par
http://devcodehack.com/5-ideas-for-your-next-startup/

======
DanielRibeiro
The new news aggregator: Bradford Cross[1], founder of YC 09 FlightCaster, is
giving his shot at this with GetPrismatic[2]

[1] <http://www.crunchbase.com/person/bradford-cross>

[2] <http://getprismatic.com/newsfeed>

------
herval
No. 2 has been done a lot and is very hard to monetize and scale? There's a
lot of people tackling 3 and 5 (including tbe aforementioned pinterest) and 3
doesn't seem practical/useful at all, imho...

